# Scrog screen height ...



## Therrion (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm new at scrogging and I'm just trying to figure out how I should approach this. I'll be growing GTH #1 which are known to have some insane stretch. My plan is to fill 50% of the screen then flip to 12/12. I'll be topping and training them to be as squat as possible in veg. I have 4ft of space between the tops of the pots and the highest I can get without out burning them. I wont put them under the screen until I flower, which from what I understand is okay with super stretchy strains. I'm just wondering what the optimum screen height would be under 2000w in a 5' x 9' scrog. It's a top feed recirculating system with 8x 5gal pots I only need enough space underneath to dose with recharge twice a week.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 11, 2018)

It all depends..
Will you have to get yourself under there to clean up the under growth? If so then how big are you? I need about 14 inches.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 11, 2018)

Therrion said:


> I'm new at scrogging and I'm just trying to figure out how I should approach this. I'll be growing GTH #1 which are known to have some insane stretch. My plan is to fill 50% of the screen then flip to 12/12. I'll be topping and training them to be as squat as possible in veg. I have 4ft of space between the tops of the pots and the highest I can get without out burning them. I wont put them under the screen until I flower, which from what I understand is okay with super stretchy strains. I'm just wondering what the optimum screen height would be under 2000w in a 5' x 9' scrog. It's a top feed recirculating system with 8x 5gal pots I only need enough space underneath to dose with recharge twice a week.


I run 7gal pots in SIP and find that like L Luke 14-16in works best for me, prolly not the most efficient, but it's easier on my knees....


----------



## Therrion (Mar 11, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> It all depends..
> Will you have to get yourself under there to clean up the under growth? If so then how big are you? I need about 14 inches.


yeah, I'll clean up anything that doesn't make it to the top


----------



## MickFoster (Mar 14, 2018)

Google - LBH's Famous ScrOG Tutorial. It will give you a detailed account of how to do a scrog.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Mar 14, 2018)

MickFoster said:


> Google - LBH's Famous ScrOG Tutorial. It will give you a detailed account of how to do a scrog.


http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial


----------



## kingtitan (Mar 15, 2018)

I never did a screen before either so I just went day by day. My biggest plants were 17 inches and smallest was 9 inches. I got a trellis off amazon and half ass secured it to my tent, I wasnt looking for a nice tight net or anything, you will need a frame for that.

I slowly lowered the trellis and pulled the tall ones away under the net. I sqashed it down to 10 inches to match up with the small one. It helps feeding some silica a few days prior to doing this to give the stems durability and flexibility. I got about 12 or so inches of space between my totes and net to get my arm in to cleanup now as the plants pushed up a bit from the loose net.

They are total 23 inches right now from tote to canopy, the longest branches if stretched vertical would be over 3 feet lol. I vegged a bit longer to help the late germinated seeds catch up, 45 days.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 15, 2018)

Where do you set your scrog?

About 1to3 feet from where you want to finish depending on strain  imo

Scrogging style is individual do what works in your environment for your strain

It usually takes 2 runs to get your scrog dialed. 

One bit of advice when it comes to weaving 50% then flipping and hoping the net fills up .

Go ahead and fill that bitch then cut out any tops you dont want .....imo its better to cut some out then have light go to the floor 

I have a scrog going in my journal if you want to peek but i warn you this is the "first run" with this strain so they arent as dialed as they could be 


Just my 2


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 15, 2018)

When i was a younger more ambitious grower i would weave my net for weeks .

Now im a lot more lazy about it 

Now i grow them big and bushy and sqaush my net down on them and pull the shortys up and let the tops grow out under


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 28, 2018)

I go with the school of thought that 8"-10" is max that it should be above your plant. 

I think people are right here though.. it doesnt matter how high it is, or low.. as long as you actually use the screen properly.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 29, 2018)

I make my net with heavy fishing line. 
Pvc pipe frame, screws as hook points for the line . 
$10 should last me a yr or better.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 29, 2018)

It works just be careful as the thinner stuff cuts into it a bit and can grow into the stalk lol

But it works


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 29, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> It works just be careful as the thinner stuff cuts into it a bit and can grow into the stalk lol
> 
> But it works


I said the same thing , when someone told me they used it . When I’m thinking fishing , I’m thinking about tying on 5 & 6X tipped, or 5lb trout line. Buddy said think bigger , think salty , I got 80lbs I think? I can’t bite it . 40 would be more then enough .


----------

